# Storage of Lures and Essential Oils Left Over From Season



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Can lures and essential oils that are left over from season be carried over to next season once they are opened. Should I just refrigerate them, freeze them, or toss them?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I read something Asa Lennon wrote, he said that sunlight causes more damage than temp. I keep mine in a box in the 'fridge during off-season, and have some a few years old. I have some urine over 2 years old, but it goes quicker than anything else.

If you stop & think about it, most of it's aged anyway. A cool basement or cellar is also fine, just be aware of any windows.

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i keep all mine in the fridge


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I dug a hole in my back yard and put a chunk of 2" culvert in it sitting upright and put a heavy lid on it. I also vented the lid. I have kept both lures and urine in it for years.


----------

